
Kleiner Perkins Sued By Partner Ellen Pao For Alleged Sexual Harassment - dave1619
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/22/kleiner-perkins-sexual-harassment-lawsuit-ellen-pao/?icid=tc_home_art&
======
rdl
This is really unacceptable behavior for a VC firm (or any business) to
tolerate; Ellen is one of the best VCs at the firm, and I can't imagine it was
easy for her to decide to sue her firm.

It seems crazy to me that KPCB would have a large number of female partners
and then marginalize them.

